# Raijintek Triton



## gamerkiller93 (18. März 2015)

Hey,

ich besitze das oben genannte Model, doch ich habe damit ein Problem.

Ich hatte die Kühlflüssigkeit mit dem mitgelieferten Färbemittel rot gefärbt, doch dieses wurde immer Blasser und war am ende nur noch leicht Braun. Daraufhin habe ich mir von Aquacomputer DP Ultra in rot besorgt und dies vor etwas mehr als 2 Wochen gegen die andere Flüssigkeit ausgetauscht. Doch jetzt verliert auch dies seine Farbe.

Weis jemand woren das liegt und was ich dagegen tun kann?


LG


----------



## willi4000 (30. März 2015)

Hey,

wenn es nur die Farbe ist und nicht die Flüssigkeit.
Habe die Triton nach 4 Wochen warten erhalten, die hat aber Kühlflüssigkeit durch Risse im Ausgleichbehälter verloren.
 Bin gespannt wie lange das dauert bis die neue kommt.


----------

